# Sneezing



## Cozmo (May 28, 2008)

I have lurked here for awhile but now I have a question. 

My maltese keeps sneezing. It has been going on now for 10 minutes? What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2096&aid=479

could be allergies -- see above


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

When my little one did this I took a tissue and wiped his nose...maybe your little one breathed something in. Is the nose watery? If so maybe that will help to release anything that may have gotten in. If it continues call your vet for his/her opinion.


----------



## Cozmo (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (3MalteseBoyz @ Apr 5 2009, 11:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757982


> When my little one did this I took a tissue and wiped his nose...maybe your little one breathed something in. Is the nose watery? If so maybe that will help to release anything that may have gotten in. If it continues call your vet for his/her opinion.[/B]


Thank you everyone. He is doing much better. I think he had something in his nose.


----------

